# Butthead



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Butthead line. Anyone ever heard of this line?


----------



## cgodfrey (Mar 28, 2007)

They don't look anywhere near reputable to me and many of their dogs look bizarre probably due to their breeding philosophy



> THREE THINGS WE LOOK FOR BEFORE WE
> BREED:
> 
> 1. HEAD SIZE- BIGGER THE BETTER
> ...


also they have no idea what they are sending their dogs into and must not care



> SHIPPING IS $250 ANYWHERE IN
> THE USA


I personally wouldn't buy a paperclip from them.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I hadn't seen anything on them and thats what I was wondering. I came across someone with a beautiful stud that was %100 butthead, but I have never before heard of that line before. Thanks for your help, I new someone had to know somethin about them. Also this wasn't a stud that was at butthead kennels or whatever they are called lol. It was a person who just owned a butthead bred dog so thats why I had no site to checkout only bloodline name to start reseaching from.


----------



## cgodfrey (Mar 28, 2007)

here's the link to there webpage http://www.buttheadkennels.net/


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lmao. Thanks for the link. Thats is definatly a line I don't want any where near my line.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

*lol*

That's a funny name for a kennel


----------



## MeatheadKennels1 (May 22, 2007)

*Would you call these dogs Bizarre?*

Here are 2 of my Butthead females and I wouldnt call any of them bizarre looking nor would I call any of them on the Butthead site itself.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

MeatheadKennels1 said:


> Here are 2 of my Butthead females and I wouldnt call any of them bizarre looking nor would I call any of them on the Butthead site itself.


You have two good lookin females. I love that secound one she is beautiful. This line can oviously produce some good looking dogs like the stud I saw, but as for the dogs on the site , even though I didn't personally call them bizzare, I would agree that they are off and like was said probly due to what they breed for. The dogs don't have nice builds at all and are very mis proportioned. They are breeding "american bullies" lol or somthing like that but not pitbulls. As I said tho your females like the stud I seen seem to be an exeption.


----------



## MeatheadKennels1 (May 22, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments on my girls. Although it is called Butthead Kennels the majority of dogs on the site are not OG Butthead blood. The originator of the line passed and Mr.Velega took over. Most of the dogs that look off or Bully are on the breedings page and they are definitley not Butthead blood with the exception of BooBoo. I appreciate the civility of the discussion and thanks again for the compliments.:roll:


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Show me one reputable breeder with "Butthead blood" and perhaps I will think otherwise,

But every dog I have seen off of that line has been overdone and produced soley with looks in mind. I will stand by my beliefs that they are yet another strain of American bullies.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

GSDBulldog said:


> Show me one reputable breeder with "Butthead blood" and perhaps I will think otherwise,
> 
> But every dog I have seen off of that line has been overdone and produced soley with looks in mind. I will stand by my beliefs that they are yet another strain of American bullies.


Well a bloodline alone isn't what makes an "american bully". It is how people are breeding them. This fella above you just gave you 2 dogs off that line that don't look like american bullies to me. The first female does look MAYBE a little heavy , tbut she doesn't look all over done like the american bullies. His secound female doesn't look anything close to an american bully. And further more you don't have any actually information on this line which is what I asked for here, you just came and be rude about this line and about and it's dogs, when the man above just said that appreciate the civility of the
discussion. And know one here was posting in the hopes of changin your mind on this line. Yes I agree that a majority of this line seems to be over sized pitbulls, But including the two above I have seen 3 fine looking dogs out of this line. Well really I am just gonna stop now because I don't feel like getting any ferther into this.

To Meathead. You are welcome for the compliments, I ment them you have two very pretty girl. Even the one I called heavy lol.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

american_pit13 said:


> Well a bloodline alone isn't what makes an "american bully". It is how people are breeding them. This fella above you just gave you 2 dogs off that line that don't look like american bullies to me. The first female does look MAYBE a little heavy , tbut she doesn't look all over done like the american bullies. His secound female doesn't look anything close to an american bully. And ferther more you don't have any actually information on this line which is what I asked for here, you just came and be rude about this line and about and it's dogs, when the man above just said that appreciate the civility of the
> discussion. And know one here was posting in the hopes of changin your mind on this line. Yes I agree that a majority of this line seems to be over sized pitbulls, But including the two above I have seen 3 fine looking dogs out of this line. Well really I am just gonna stop now because I don't feel like getting any ferther into this.
> 
> To Meathead. You are welcome for the compliments, I ment them you have two very pretty girl. Even the one I called heavy lol.


I was Looking at the secound pic of the chocolate female agian she doesn't actually look "heavy". So I lied they both look nothing like american bullies.lol..


----------



## MeatheadKennels1 (May 22, 2007)

Here is another one of my Butthead dogs (100%). His name is Chico and is 1.5yrs old in the pics. Another non Bully Butthead. By all means I'm not arguing that there are not overdone dogs from this line but there are plenty of good ones too.


----------



## GGV (Apr 10, 2007)

dont want to step on anyones toes but the most of the pics on the butthead site are over done dogs prime example is BUTTHEAD'S OL'SARGE that dogs head is way out of poportion to is body


----------



## MeatheadKennels1 (May 22, 2007)

Ol'Sarge is'nt from Butthead Blood. His sire is New Troijans Rolex and his dam is out of Blue Honors King Henry a Juan Gotty son. Thats all Greyline blood. He is only Butthead in name.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thats a extremly good lookin boy you got there meat.


----------



## MeatheadKennels1 (May 22, 2007)

Thank you


----------

